# Pork In Apple-Brandy Glaze...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 9, 2002)

PORK IN APPLE-BRANDY GLAZE 

Serves: 4 
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes 

INGREDIENTS 

- One 1-pound pork tenderloin 
- 2 tablespoons apple jelly 
- 1/4 teaspoon salt 
- 1/8 teaspoon ground white pepper 
- 2 tablespoons brandy or Cognac 
- 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 

DIRECTIONS 

Make medallions by cutting the pork tenderloin across 
the grain into 4 pieces (about 4 ounces each). Pound 
the pieces between sheets of wax paper to a thickness 
or 1/2 inch. If the tenderloin is in 2 smaller pieces, 
cut into 8 pieces (2 oz each). 

Brush each medallion with apply jelly and sprinkle 
with salt and pepper. 

Prepare a large non-stick skillet with non-stick pan spray, 
and heat over medium heat. Add the pork and cook 5 minutes 
per side, or until the meat is cooked through. Remove to a 
warm serving platter. 

Add the brandy to the skillet; deglaze by stirring the 
browned bits from the bottom of the skillet into the brandy. 
Cook and stir 2 minutes. Drizzle the sauce over the pork; 
sprinkle with parsley. 

Serving Size: 1 medallion (3-1/2 oz. pork) or 2 smaller medallions (4 oz. pork) 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 181, Fat: 4g, Cholesterol: 71mg, Sodium: 200mg, Carbohydrate: 7g, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Sugars: 6g, Protein: 25g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1/2 Other carbohydrate, 4 Very Lean Meat


----------

